
Ask HN: Learn.modern-developer.com (your thoughts?) - offernau
Do you think this option could be superior than the likes of App Academy, Hack Reactor, etc.?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learn.modern-developer.com&#x2F;
======
CoreSet
No. There are a lot of scammy players in this area and anything that will take
your money to make you into a (I kid you not)

> Self-Defense Security Hacker (Snowden-Inspired)

... is an utter and complete joke. All the "elite" talk is just a tool to
appeal to your ego.

But you know that, don't you? You're astroturf, after all.

~~~
CoreSet
Hahah

> Since our pioneering program is like an orchestra, if we prematurely perform
> our symphony, you wouldn’t benefit from the life-changing performances we
> have planned. Therefore, we perform live only when our process has rhythm,
> our composition has harmony, and our program has music—music with the spirit
> and fire to excite and inspire you to realize your greatness.

